# Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part II



## CUB3R01 (Apr 28, 2011)

http://www.hulu.com/watch/236305/movie-trailers-harry-potter-and-the-deathly-hallows-part-ii
Is anyone as excited for this movie as I am?


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 28, 2011)

lol i just watched all harry potter movies yesterday too today.
sure im excited =D


----------



## Carrot (Apr 28, 2011)

omagawd omagawd!!!!!! Can't wait!!! =D


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 28, 2011)

I also wait for it, and I also watched all HP movies(except Deathly Hallows Part I, I'll watch it right before I'll go to the cinema to watch Part II) and read seventh book again, to refresh memories, and there is no moments in book when Voldemort and Harry are standing and they jumping as I saw in last trailer...


----------



## Carrot (Apr 28, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> I also wait for it, and I also watched all HP movies(except Deathly Hallows Part I, I'll watch it right before I'll go to the cinema to watch Part II) and read seventh book again, to refresh memories, and there is no moments in book when Voldemort and Harry are standing and they jumping as I saw in last trailer...


 
Stop spoiling the book, I am going to read it after watching the last movie!!! You can't imagine how long time I have been waiting for the movies to read the book! =D


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, ok.
I think Deathly Hallows Part II will be one of the most epic movies of the last years.


----------



## asportking (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't wait to see it!!!! I hope it will be as good as part I, that one was really close to the book, unlike the half-blood prince.


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2011)

Odder said:


> Stop spoiling the book, I am going to read it after watching the last movie!!! You can't imagine how long time I have been waiting for the movies to read the book! =D


 
urdoinitrong


----------



## ianography (Apr 28, 2011)

Imma see this at the midnight premiere with my two cousins and sister. It will be EPIC.


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm going to the midnight showing, going to be AWESOME, but we have to wait 3 months


----------



## Hershey (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG Harry Potter is a series that has always been winnin' (a little like charlie sheen).


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been a big fan of the books. I never liked the movies as much, but they'll still be fun to watch.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 28, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> I also wait for it, and I also watched all HP movies(except Deathly Hallows Part I, I'll watch it right before I'll go to the cinema to watch Part II) and read seventh book again, to refresh memories, and there is no moments in book when Voldemort and Harry are standing and they jumping as I saw in last trailer...


I thought the same thing with the whole jumping nonsense... I am interested to see where that plot addition will be placed in the movie.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 29, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> I also wait for it, and I also watched all HP movies(except Deathly Hallows Part I, I'll watch it right before I'll go to the cinema to watch Part II) and read seventh book again, to refresh memories, and there is no moments in book when Voldemort and Harry are standing and they jumping as I saw in last trailer...


 
Exactly what I though...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 29, 2011)

Part I is horrible, if I didn't read the book I wouldn't have an idea of what they are doing in the movie. There is no plot at all, just random series of events popping up. 

Hopefully Part II won't be such a fail like Part I.


----------



## whauk (Apr 29, 2011)

only open if you know the story (or don't care about it anyway)


Spoiler



in my opinion the conclusion is really bad. i wanted an open battle between harry and voldemort. but voldemort just kills himself accidently because of a pretty long and constructed story... i didnt like that at all.
the rest was pretty good actually. i really had the feeling of having read an epic book 



and i am going into part II too. i invited a girl from my class to part I and we already arranged that we watch all other movies again and afterwards we will go into the cinema for the last one^^


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 29, 2011)

I didn't got into the harry potter fever, I read the first book and then just watch the other movies, didn't like the book that much, so just kept watching the movies.


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 19, 2011)

Bump: This picture made my day XD


----------



## shelley (May 19, 2011)

Odder said:


> Stop spoiling the book, I am going to read it after watching the last movie!!! You can't imagine how long time I have been waiting for the movies to read the book! =D


 
I'm going to second Dene's urdoinitrong.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 19, 2011)

Can't wait till' opening day.. when I'll be seeing it.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 20, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> I also wait for it, and I also watched all HP movies(except Deathly Hallows Part I, I'll watch it right before I'll go to the cinema to watch Part II) and read seventh book again, to refresh memories, and there is no moments in book when Voldemort and Harry are standing and they jumping as I saw in last trailer...


 
called theatrical license, they can change any part of the book but not too much


----------



## NSKuber (May 20, 2011)

I think that it's TOO MUCH. Unplanned meeting of two main characters, and their fall is TOO MUCH I think.


----------



## Linalai66 (May 20, 2011)

i am TOTALLY excited!!!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 20, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> I think that it's TOO MUCH. Unplanned meeting of two main characters, and their fall is TOO MUCH I think.


 
Er...do you know where in the movie that scene is? Are you completely positive that, wherever it is, it doesn't make sense or fit in well? I'm going to hold off judgement till I actually see the movie.


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 17, 2011)

I just got my midnight tickets!!!!
I can't wait!


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 17, 2011)

Voldemort is deformed.


----------



## caseyd (Jun 17, 2011)

im going to be in london on a europe sightseeing tour the night it premiers and will be there at midnight, I cant wait, but I have to make sure I get tickets


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 17, 2011)

>is going to the midnight premiere in iMAX. For free.


----------

